# Cool tiny bike



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 8, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Chi...564795?hash=item3f86815dfb:g:y2wAAOSwHsBZoGze


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## gymmanager (Sep 8, 2017)

Ad reads:
This tiny child size bicycle, (wooden rims are eleven inches in diameter) came through my Grandfathers Indian motorcycle dealership about 1915. It is painted with Indian motorcycle red paint. Unfortunately the makers badge is missing from the steering head . The bike is nearly intact but is missing the rear fender. Both wooden rims are split. No handgrips.  Tires are hard and disintegrated. Includes a 1920s era American National catalog of child size vehicles and an  8x10 photo of our family  dealership in West Virginia.   My grandfather passed away in 1963 but left a note describing some of the bicycles and motorcycles he retained. On  the list was, "tiny bike"- 1915. My father and uncle rode it as children but I'm ready to let it go.  Steering head tube has one, half inch hole with two pin holes for badge attachment.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 11, 2017)

Ole news...

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/i-need-some-info-on-this-childs-bicycle-please.116544/


----------

